# Happy Birthday, BUFF



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The first B-52H was delivered to the USAF on May 9, 1961. 102 were manufactured, and 74 still serve.

Yes, some of our front line bomber fleet are now actually 50 year old airplanes. As the last one was delivered in 1962, next year, all the BUFFs will be over 50.

If we were flying 50 year old aircraft in WWII, they'd have been balloons. :freak:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I hear they are gonna be around for long time still


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Projected out to 2040!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

And in 2041, we'll probably buy them for use up here in Canada : >)


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I spent my first 4 years in the USAF as an avionics maintenance specialist on B-52G's. Each tail number had its own personality for better or worse.................


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ace Airspeed said:


> I spent my first 4 years in the USAF as an avionics maintenance specialist on B-52G's. Each tail number had its own personality for better or worse.................


I work for the company that built the ALQ-172. About 15 years ago I tore apart an LRU-10 and drew every dern part in exploded isometrics for the parts manual.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

I guess another way you could look at the age of the B-52 is that it would be the equivalent of fighting the Vietnam war with Sopwith camels and Fokker Triplanes.

I guess this means that, while there have been massive upgrades in the B52 over the years, aviation technology has passed out of the steep learning curve into a mature technology.


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Ahhh, the mighty B-52. One of my favorite military planes, along with the brutally specialized Fairchild Republic A-10. 

It's interesting to note that every four years, on a rotational basis, every B-52 in service is torn down and rebuilt at Tinker AFB in Oklahoma. Would Love to witness that process, and the B-52. A truly magnificent airplane.


----------



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

The USAF for years have talked about re-engine the B-52s. Saw one up close at an air show at Luke AFB in Phoenix AZ this past March. For a 50 year old airplane she still looks good.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Although they're 50 years old, they have comparatively fewer airframe hours on them. They spent most of their lives sitting hard alert.

There's nothing like watching 10 B-52's and 10 KC-135's do Minimum Interval Take Offs (MITO's) 30 seconds apart. With the water injected J-57's on the KC-135A and B-52G the noise was unbelievable and the black smoke would blot out the sun after about third airplane.

Ah, the grand days of SAC.........................


----------

